# Does Flavored Coffee Contain Dairy?



## MamaX (Mar 28, 2003)

For example, does hazelnut coffee contain dairy? Just curious. I indulge in one cup of black coffee per day and would LOVE a flavored one..


----------



## OhMel (Oct 16, 2002)

I don't know if this is helpful or not, but there are soy based flavored creamers out there. I used to love the hazelnut version that everyone has (the one with the red top, I can't remember the name) but now use the Silk one. It is decent.


----------



## MamaX (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks - unfortunately, I cannot have soy either...


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

If you mean flavored whole beans or flavored ground coffee (the real stuff that you brew), I think it probably does not have any dairy. If you mean the instant kind, just add hot water and stir, it probably does have dairy.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

The kind that stayys black and is made from ground beans is flavored with oils, to my knowledge they are dairy free.
Lauren


----------

